# mon i pad ne se charge plus



## diana19 (29 Mai 2013)

Bonjour, 
J ai un IPad 3 ; depuis hier il ne se charge plus ni sur secteur ni sur ordi via USB. 
on a essaye un autre chargeur , autre prise , autre cordon rien n'y fait . L'icone de la pile reste inactif . 
Par contre ,chose bizarre ou pas (?) je ne sais pas : quand on le branche sur secteur et que l'IPAD est éteint, la pomme s'affiche mais la batterie ne charge pas. 

Avez-vous une idée de ce qui se passe? 
Merci d'avance pour les réponses que vous me donnerez.


----------



## diana19 (29 Mai 2013)

suite des épisodes : 

on a éteint l'Ipad et on l'a branché sur secteur . Voila 4 heures qu'il charge il est monté à 30 % de charge. 

Donc finalement il ne se charge qu'éteint et très lentement. 

Quelqu'un saurait-il pourquoi ? est ce la batterie qui commence à rendre l'âme?


----------



## juan roman (4 Septembre 2013)

Slt je viens d'avoir le même problème ,aurais tu trouvé une solution ??


----------

